

Ask HN: Which open source project to contribute? - waffenklang

I have some time to spare (1h&#x2F;day or 4-6 hours per week and want to contribute to some open source projects.<p>But I cant choose which.<p>I have strong background in c&#x2F;c++&#x2F;embedded linux, some crypto background and know a handful of protocols. lately i&#x27;ve made some little webpages (for private) with ruby&#x2F;bash for server administration.<p>Any recommendations where to look?<p>Thanks!
======
citruspi
There are a couple sites[0,3] which list projects which are looking for
contributions. In addition, Github Explore[1] has different projects which
might be of interest. If you're interested in larger projects, different
companies have guides to getting involved and contributing[2].

[0]:
[http://www.lookingforpullrequests.com/](http://www.lookingforpullrequests.com/)

[1]: [https://github.com/explore](https://github.com/explore)

[2]: [http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/contribute/](http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/contribute/)

[3]: [http://openhatch.org/](http://openhatch.org/)

------
mattwritescode
You have main options.

1\. You work on a project which uses one of the existing technologies you
already use. Maybe improve a library you make use of, or, opensource some code
which you already have.

2\. Learn a new language. This is quite a nice option as it means you can get
out there resolving a few bug tickets which have been left open etc.

When push comes to shove dont over think it or you will never do anything.

